# Kmail (z Kontact) pamięciożerny i zamulony pod ~amd64

## Xywa

Witam

Po przejejściu z amd64 na ~amd64 mam pierwszy uciążliwy problem a mianowicie Kontact (Kmail).

Od dwóch dni, po uruchomieniu KDE system zużywa ok. 0.5 GB ramu, gdy uruchomie Kmail (Kontact) to:

[1] Kmail zamula i reaguje z opóźnieniem ok.50 sekund na cokolwiek (kliknięcie etc.), więc dla mnie jest niezdatny do użycia. W tym czasie twardy dysk miele i miele, i tak przez następne 3-5 minut, dopiero potem jest OK.

[2] Pamięć - po uruchomieniu Kmail pożera dodatkowe 2GB ramu, a czasami nawet rusza swapa.

Co może być problemem i jak to naprawić. Kłopoty zaczęły się dwa dni temu, gdy Kmail zawiesił się, nie pomogła nawet słynna trupia czacha i musiałem robić reboot. Od tego momentu są problemy. Wygląda na to jakby za każdym razem po włączaniu, Kmail sprawdzał wszystkie pliki z pocztą (a mam ich ok. 4GB).Last edited by Xywa on Wed Nov 18, 2009 11:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

Hm albo ja zle widze, albo w tytule ma z tym cos wspolego jakis Kamil?  :Smile:  Ja na twoim miejscu bym wywalil pliki zwiazane z kmail i zrobil od poczatku cala konfiguracje programu lub zamiast wywalac przerzucil je w inne miejsca z /home - na moment, jesli to nie jest jakis duzy problem (ewentualnie wczesniej zrekompilowal calego kmaila i wtedy sprobowal). Mi to wyglada na uszkodzenie plikow konfiguracyjnych kmaila. Tak btw fajnym sposobem jest trzymanie poczty na Gmailu, chyba ze trzymasz jakies kosmicznie wielkie pliki - ja kazda swoja poczte przekierowywuje na Gmaila, filtruje mi spam itp. Osobiscie nie uzywam zadnego programu pocztowego, chyba ze mail-client/kcheckgmail no i jest ten plus ze mam dostep wszedzie do calej poczty. Drugi moj dosyc przydatny "wynalazlek" to zalozenie drugiego konta na gmailu i robienie backupu calej poczty (ustawiam tak skrzynke zeby wchodzila mi na moja orginalna i robila kopie wszystkiego). Wiec nawet jesli cos wywale to w backupie i tak to zostanie.

----------

## Xywa

Dzięki Soban

Już poprawiłem tytuł. Co do Gmaila, to ta opcja nie wchodzi w grę.

Myślałem już o tym żeby odświeżyć same pliki konfiguracyjne (bo Kmail i Kontact już reemergowałem). Zapomniałem tylko jak to się robi - nadpisanie samych plików konfiguracyjnych.

----------

## lsdudi

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Hm albo ja zle widze, albo w tytule ma z tym cos wspolego jakis Kamil?  Ja na twoim miejscu bym wywalil pliki zwiazane z kmail i zrobil od poczatku cala konfiguracje programu lub zamiast wywalac przerzucil je w inne miejsca z /home - na moment, jesli to nie jest jakis duzy problem (ewentualnie wczesniej zrekompilowal calego kmaila i wtedy sprobowal). Mi to wyglada na uszkodzenie plikow konfiguracyjnych kmaila. Tak btw fajnym sposobem jest trzymanie poczty na Gmailu, chyba ze trzymasz jakies kosmicznie wielkie pliki - ja kazda swoja poczte przekierowywuje na Gmaila, filtruje mi spam itp. Osobiscie nie uzywam zadnego programu pocztowego, chyba ze mail-client/kcheckgmail no i jest ten plus ze mam dostep wszedzie do calej poczty. Drugi moj dosyc przydatny "wynalazlek" to zalozenie drugiego konta na gmailu i robienie backupu calej poczty (ustawiam tak skrzyke zeby wchodzila mi na moja orginalna i robila kopie wszystkiego). Wiec nawet jesli cos wywale to w backupie i tak to zostanie.

 

tja 

poczytaj sobie umowę licencyjną a zwłaszcza na to w jaki sposób google może cię pozbawić dostępu do konta, po za tym jeśli się robi backup to napewno nie na tej samej usłudze (miejscu) więc może przemyśl swoje rozwiązanie trzymania backupa gmaila na gmailu  :Smile: 

Jako graficzny klient poczty polecam claws-mail  

btw Mój kumpel ma jakiegoś pecha do google'a raz dostał ni z tego ni z owego pocztę(znaczy konto pocztowe ) kogoś zupełnie innego, a teraz dostał bana na app engine :]

----------

## dylon

Jak moj poprzednik, goraco polecam claws-mail. Uzywam gdzies ze trzy lata i nie widze zadnego zamiennika  :Smile: 

Kmail odrzucilem dokladnie z tych samych powodow o ktorych Ty piszesz. Choc na poczatku, jak maili bylo malo, sobie go chwalilem  :Smile:   Jak skrzynka urosla, to lagi byly moze krotsze, ale rownie denerwujace (mialem wtedy ~x86 i kde 3.x).

----------

## soban_

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Hm albo ja zle widze, albo w tytule ma z tym cos wspolego jakis Kamil?  Ja na twoim miejscu bym wywalil pliki zwiazane z kmail i zrobil od poczatku cala konfiguracje programu lub zamiast wywalac przerzucil je w inne miejsca z /home - na moment, jesli to nie jest jakis duzy problem (ewentualnie wczesniej zrekompilowal calego kmaila i wtedy sprobowal). Mi to wyglada na uszkodzenie plikow konfiguracyjnych kmaila. Tak btw fajnym sposobem jest trzymanie poczty na Gmailu, chyba ze trzymasz jakies kosmicznie wielkie pliki - ja kazda swoja poczte przekierowywuje na Gmaila, filtruje mi spam itp. Osobiscie nie uzywam zadnego programu pocztowego, chyba ze mail-client/kcheckgmail no i jest ten plus ze mam dostep wszedzie do calej poczty. Drugi moj dosyc przydatny "wynalazlek" to zalozenie drugiego konta na gmailu i robienie backupu calej poczty (ustawiam tak skrzynke zeby wchodzila mi na moja orginalna i robila kopie wszystkiego). Wiec nawet jesli cos wywale to w backupie i tak to zostanie. 
> 
> tja 
> 
> poczytaj sobie umowę licencyjną a zwłaszcza na to w jaki sposób google może cię pozbawić dostępu do konta, po za tym jeśli się robi backup to napewno nie na tej samej usłudze (miejscu) więc może przemyśl swoje rozwiązanie trzymania backupa gmaila na gmailu 
> ...

 

Google partners kolego  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> (ustawiam tak skrzynke zeby wchodzila mi na moja orginalna i robila kopie wszystkiego)

  czytanie ze zrozumieniem. Po drugie uzywam tego ustawienia od 4 lat i nie widze problemu. A po trzecie google nie rozdaje banow bez powodu.

@Xywa udalo sie?

----------

## Xywa

Dzięki za sugestie, ale chciałbym pozostać przy Kmailu - skoro chodził OK przez ostatnie 4 lata, to znaczy że coś się sypnęło podczas ostaniego crashu. Pogrzebie jeszcze po Googlach i dam znać jak znajdę rozwiązanie.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jaka baze danych uzywa kmail? Jak sqlite to mzoesz zrobic reindex i vacuum na niej (ja tak sobie codziennie firefoksa optymalizuje).

Co do samego KMAIL, to za czasow, gdy jeszce uzywalem PLD Ac (ktore bylo ostro niestabilne) developerzy PLD marudzili ze kmail to wolna, makabryczna, popsuta przez design kobyla. Sprawdz sobie Claws-Mail, ponoc fajny.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jaka baze danych uzywa kmail? Jak sqlite to mzoesz zrobic reindex i vacuum na niej (ja tak sobie codziennie firefoksa optymalizuje).

 

Nie mam pojęcia?

Jak to sprawdzić?

----------

## SlashBeast

wbij do katalogu kmaila, wstukaj ncdu `pwd` i dzieki temu znajdziesz najwieksze pliki, potem na tych najwiekszych zrob np. file <nazwapliku> i dostaniesz taka np. odpowiedz:

```
slashbeast@ragnarok ~ % file .liferea_1.6/liferea.db          

.liferea_1.6/liferea.db: SQLite 3.x database
```

I wtedy wiesz, ze to sqlite.

----------

## Xywa

Mam tam same pliki tekstowe (chyba że szikam nie w tym miejscu):

 *Quote:*   

> # file kmail*                                                                                
> 
> kmail.eventsrc:    ASCII text                                                                                 
> 
> kmailrc:           UTF-8 Unicode text, with very long lines                                                   
> ...

 

Tak OT, super programik NCDU!

----------

## c2p

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Osobiscie nie uzywam zadnego programu pocztowego, chyba ze mail-client/kcheckgmail no i jest ten plus ze mam dostep wszedzie do calej poczty.

 

Wystarczy korzystać z poczty poprzez IMAP, lub przy korzystaniu z POP3 włączyć pozostawianie wiadomości na serwerze.

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Mam tam same pliki tekstowe (chyba że szikam nie w tym miejscu): 

 

Zdaje się, że szukałeś w ~/.kde/share/config/, skrzynki znajdują się w ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/.

----------

## Xywa

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Zdaje się, że szukałeś w ~/.kde/share/config/, skrzynki znajdują się w ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/.

 

Jedyne rodzaje plików ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/ jakie mam to:

ASCII text, 

ASCII text, with very long lines, 

data

smtp mail text  (i inne mail text)

exported SGML document text

----------

## soban_

 *c2p wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Osobiscie nie uzywam zadnego programu pocztowego, chyba ze mail-client/kcheckgmail no i jest ten plus ze mam dostep wszedzie do calej poczty. 
> 
> Wystarczy korzystać z poczty poprzez IMAP, lub przy korzystaniu z POP3 włączyć pozostawianie wiadomości na serwerze.
> 
> 

 Chodzilo mi o to ze nie jestem uzalezniony od zadnego programu pocztowego (chodzi o przyzwyczajenia) - ale oczywiscie masz racje co do sciagania maili.

----------

## Xywa

A problemem moze byc spowodowany poprzez niedzialajacy akonadi serwer?

A moze brak usera w grupie sql?

----------

## Xywa

Blisko pół roku po pierwszej wzmiance o problemie z Kmail i przemieleniu netu wzdłuż i wszerz piszę co następuje.

1) To nie jest wina ~amd64, przeszedłem na amd64 i problem był ten sam. Okazało się dzięki angielskiemu forum, że kmail tak ma - czytaj poniżej

2) Problem pojawia się zazwyczaj po skorzystaniu z opcji szukaj. W wyniku tego zaraz po tym (a często po kolejnym włączeniu komputera) kmail zżera cały dostępny ram i miele po dysku, co trwa zazwyczaj kilka-kilkanaście minut. Aby uniknąć uciążliwego długiego ponownego odpalania kmail w przyszłośći i pochłonięcia całych zasobów należy wejść w katalogu roboczym danego usera w ./kde4/share/apps/kmail/search/ i z tego katalogu wykasować wszytskie pliki - uwierzcie pomaga. Choć jest to półśrodek, działa, a wymyślony został przez sfrustrowanych userów, którzy na forum angielskim walczą z niechlujnościa deweloperów kmail.

----------

